

Best/worst April Fools jokes? - btilly

Seeing the command prompt on http://xkcd.com/ makes me wonder what the best and worst April Fools jokes are that people have run into this year.  List them here.
======
EricBurnett
Some Google ones are:

Google Annotations Gallery - <http://code.google.com/p/gag/>

Query times on Google search - Results 1 - 10 of about 672,000,000 for test
[definition]. (at warp 8.88) - Results 1 - 10 of about 24,400,000 for foo.
(2.00 shakes of a lamb's tail)

3d view on books and street view (try it!)

Translate for animals -
<http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/landing/translateforanimals/>

Any I'm missing?

~~~
kjbekkelund
Gmail Paper: <http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html>

------
Pheter
I'm proud of the joke I got my brother to fall for. I redirected all traffic
from his computer to this page: <http://i.imgur.com/IUSuQ.png>

------
dctoedt
BBC's spaghetti-crop story -
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/new...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/april/1/newsid_2819000/2819261.stm)

